# What is going rate for a dental crown?



## Toby (6 Jun 2009)

Have been quoted €1000 by my dentist in Dublin for a crown on a top back molar and wondering if I will gain anything by shopping around or is this just the going rate. I'm not interested in going to Eastern Europe for it as I'd be wary of quality. Might consider the North.

Thanks!


----------



## Petal (7 Jun 2009)

I'm going to this  they list their fees. Depending on whether you need a post or not it can cost between 620 and 900 Euros.


----------



## cjh (13 Jun 2009)

Root Canal on molar (last week) Crown (next week) - total €950.
Westmeath.


----------



## Toby (14 Jun 2009)

cjh said:


> Root Canal on molar (last week) Crown (next week) - total €950.
> Westmeath.


 

Are you saying you got the two done for €950. Crikey - I paid that for just the root canal and now he wants another €1000 for the crown. Me thinks I should shop around then, maybe look down the country!


----------



## JJAA (15 Jun 2009)

Am going up north next month for a crown £200. Definitely worth a look across the border.


----------



## Romulan (15 Jun 2009)

Mrs Romulan went to a dentist near Newry, around STG£350 if I recall correctly.

PM me if you want the details.


----------



## cjh (15 Jun 2009)

Toby said:


> Are you saying you got the two done for €950. Crikey - I paid that for just the root canal and now he wants another €1000 for the crown. Me thinks I should shop around then, maybe look down the country!



Yes. I paid silly money in the past for two root canals/crowns in Dublin.
Even if there's a price list it's worth asking 'What can you do them for?'


----------



## Petal (16 Jun 2009)

Well, after everyone at work was at me to shop around for a better price, I contacted three very heavily recommended (by boards.ie members) dentists in Newry and one came back and for all the work I need done it would be half price!!!


----------



## Toby (17 Jun 2009)

I'm wondering how variable is the quality of a crown from dentist to dentist though. Is there a chance in going to an "unknown" dentist that you might end up going back to your own dentist for an expensive repair job?


----------



## Hillsalt (17 Jun 2009)

Paid €1000 for a crown in Galway last year.

Have since changed dentists.


----------



## sparkeee (18 Jun 2009)

paid 150 euro for crown in turkey over 2 years ago,still going strong,no problems with it,cant wait to get back to have some more work done.


----------

